# Burton Custom Flying V or Burton Custom



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, Im new here, and mainly registered bacause after reading a lot here, I also have a question.

Im 6' 5½" (197 cm) tall and weigh around 205 lbs (93kg). My snowboard boots are 12, for standard shoes I wear size 10,5.

I started with a rental board in the first year, and then I bought my own snowboard, a beginner's board, a Nitro Resistance 166. Had a lot of fun on this board, but now it is time for the next level. I want to play around a lot more instead of carving all the time. So I will still be carving, but I want to expand my skills in the park, start some 'buttering and jibbering', rails, jumps, etc. and go off piste some more. My current Nitro is too stiff for all that, not forgiving, and worn out...

After reading a lot on the internet, my current options are (I believe) a Burton Custom Flying V 163, or a Burton Custom 163. I got great deals for 2011 models. I read that the Flying V 2011 lacks grip at icey pistes. Will this be an extra disadvantage considering my weight, etc? 

Which one of these 2 do you all recommend considering my weight, shoe size and length?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Just rode my custom flying V 163 yesterday on icy groomers, early season here in Colorado .It did great, no wash out.I had ridden the Sherlock previously, with the same results.



I am 200 6'3" with smaller feet.


----------



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice to hear! Was it a 2011 model?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

SvR said:


> Nice to hear! Was it a 2011 model?


Last model year, 2011, was the first year for this board I believe. And yes, it was.


----------



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

Still im not sure which one to choose, both boards are available in 163 cm... Arrrgh! Whish I could ride both for one day!!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

SvR said:


> Still im not sure which one to choose, both boards are available in 163 cm... Arrrgh! Which I could ride both for one day!!


If any help, I rode it again today and was more than stoked. I have ridden a ton of boards both camber and all the different rockers, and this thing rips. Super forgiving with the flying V, and with Burton's lively feel. It was a bluebird day, the day after a big colorado early season storm on top of manmade snow, pretty much perfect day.

I was railing turns. SUper surfy and fun. If I wanted to crouch down and get my carve on, it was real solid. Even letting my guard down and going a little faster through some mixed "icy" conditions, it held an edge great. Stoked, looking forward to my Never Summer even more now as This style of hybrid camber rocker is the best for my kind of free riding.


----------



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

Wowww sounds very good!! Not that it matters a lot (I mean a good board is a good board, minor changes between seasons wont make a big difference) but is it this model / year?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

yes, the green 163.


----------



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

Mannn, I want it!! I want it!! Which bindings do you use? Im planning on buying Cartels together with the board..


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

SvR said:


> Mannn, I want it!! I want it!! Which bindings do you use? Im planning on buying Cartels together with the board..


I use Lexa Women's L, with 2010 Co2 straps. I have a small foot 9, and find the chicks L works better for the fit of my Salomon boots.

Cartels are my other binding (2008) and it compares. I used the CO2s at first and they were great, just the fit was off.

I am a surfy soul rider, small jumps and side hits, no park and I like to go fast. Day 2 yesterday was amazing.


----------



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I was in some shops last week... Got a huge discount on 2012 gear, so I decided to buy a 2012 Custom Flying V and 2012 Cartels... Check it out:




























A bit more expensive, but now I have a wide board (safer choice), 2012 gear, better graphics and bindings to my taste... Also, the shop which wanted to sell me the 2011 Burton didnt react anymore, and I was fed up looking, and mailing to every shop at the internet  ANd with a total discount of 22% I think it was a good deal...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice set up dude. Were the Cartel restricteds available?


----------



## SMLZ (Oct 22, 2011)

neither, cause they are burton.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

nice looking set up dude... you will love the rocker-camber...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I have last years custom flying V......SO FUN. This years looks so much better in person. I have 4 days on it and love it.


----------



## SvR (Oct 23, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Nice set up dude. Were the Cartel restricteds available?


Yes, they had 2 restricted bindings. The black one with the white X on the strap, and a purple one with yellow details. The purple one matched the graphics under the snowboard, but was a bit too funky/colorful for me. The black Restricted was nice, but the normal white version was nicer. The only technical difference is that the foot strap of the restricted version is a little bit bigger right??

And thanks all! Cant wait to take it for a ride!!


----------

